# Sunny-Beaut. Male Golden Ret.Jefferson County, MO.



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I wonder if Dirks Fund could get him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Magiclover*

Magiclover

I emld. Bob at Dirk's-haven't heard back.
At first I thought Sunny was at a shelter, but I think now that it is an owner this is giving him up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dirks is taken Sunni in on Thursday.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Dirks!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

That was sad to read! I hope his next family will realize how lucky they are to have such a wonderful companion!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay for Sunny and Dirks Fund!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

*Dirk's is the best!!* :wavey::wavey:

Thank you Mary and Bob of Dirk's!!

Sunny is a beauty-thank you for rescuing him!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Mary, from Dirk's, said that Sunny is coming to Dirk's today!!!

God Bless your Dirk's Fund and Mary and Bob!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Wow!!! Look at beautiful Sunny that Dirk's Fund has for adoption and look at all of the beautiful dogs they have for adoption!!

Dirks Fund - Adoptables - Sunny

Sunny
Breed:Golden Retriever

Age:Adult

Gender:Male

Size:Large

Visit on Pet Finder


Sunny is being kept at our shelter in Pacific. Sunny was born around 05/05. He is good with kids, other dogs and cats. He is just a happy boy. Sunny is a very sweet boy. He loves to play fetch. He knows commands. The minimum donation for him is $ 350.00. He is neutered, current on all of his shots (including rabies) and microchipped. If you are interested in adopting him or any of our critters, please go to Dirks Fund - Golden Retriever Rescue: St. Louis, MO and fill out the Adoption Application.


----------

